# Great Outdoors Propane smoker



## KingChaser (Sep 15, 2003)

I have a chance to buy a new but slightly damaged one of these http://img.epinions.com/images/opti...tdoors_Grill_36-inch_Propane_Smoker_3600G.jpg
i should be able to get it dirt cheap...my question is.....are the propane ones ok?....if not can it be converted to electric....i have a Charcoal one now...and it's too hard to keep it consistant.....looking for something a little more consistant and easier to use thanks


----------



## Marcellus Bodi (Jun 17, 2001)

Hi,
I have one off these and it is great.Very easy to regulate the heat and I made 2 more grids for it.I like to some at 130 deg and I ended up at 150 deg which was fine and there was alot more heat to go. that was on low.If you get it and need the paper work to go with it I can make you copys.You can Smoke or roast in it.


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

i have one just like that and its a great smoker only thing i dont like is the wood chip put burns out to fast other than that it does a great job, theres no way i would ever go back to charcoal,wood or electric after haveing gas smokers, remember fish must be smoked at 180 degrees for a hour to avoid getting sick off it, i find bigger fish like salmon smoke good at 180 or hotter, i use the gas smoker to make bacon and sausages and its the best, take and cure a pork butt with bacon cure and then smoke it the best bacon ever


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

I ALSO HAVE ONE OF THESE AND LOVE IT TO DEATH AND AS FAR AS THE WOODCHIPS NEEDING TO BE REPLACED OFTEN:

DO WHAT I DID TAKE THAT SMOKER BOX THAT COMES WITH IT AND THROW IT AWAY ITS GARBAGE AND GET YOURSELF A 10" NO BIGGER AND 10" WORKS BEST FOR ME CAST IRON FRYING PAN. IT STILL FITS ON THE BURNER AND JUST TURN IT SO THE HANDLE IS ON THE SIDE AND WILL NOT HIT THE DOOR.

I ALSO USE WOOD CHUNKS NOT CHIPS AND SOAK THEM OVER NIGHT AND THEY LAST ABOUT 3HRS PER PAN FULL WHICH IS PRETTY DARN GOOD IF YA ASK ME. 

I SMOKE AT 200 DEGREES AND HAVE MARKED ALL 3 DAMPERS AND THE BURNER SETTING SO THEY ARE ALWAYS IN THE SAME SPOT AND MY TEMP IS ALWAY STEADY THE DAMPERS ARE JUST BARLEY CRACKED OPEN AND BURNER TEMP IS JUST ABOVE THE MED SETTING BUT NOT HALF WAY TO HIGH EITHER.

ANOTHER TIP IS I LINE EVERYTHING WITH FOIL THE RACKS, THE WATER BOWL, AND THE WHOLE BOTTOM EXCEPT PAN AND BURNER THIS ALSO HELPS WITH REFLECTING THE HEAT BACK UP AND MAKES FOR AN EASIER CLEANUP JUST BALL UP THE FOIL AND PITCH IT AWAY.......

BTW, THAT IS FOR COLD WEATHER SMOKING AS FAR AS THE TEMP SETTING I WILL HAVE TO PLAY WITH IT IN WARMER WEATHER WITH A LOWER SETTING TO NOT GO OVER 200 DEGREES


GOOD LUCK
SMILEY


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I looked at one of those at BPS today. They sure look sweet. I think I may just have to try one sometime. Although, it was $149 I think. It looked pretty nice but I saw one about the same size at Costco a while ago but it was stainless and it was only $199. I think the extra $50 might be worth it.


----------



## Marcellus Bodi (Jun 17, 2001)

Hi,
The one I have is the one for $149.After I bought it and used it I went to Gander Mountain and they had a widder one for $199..I wish I would have gotten that one.


----------

